# Monte Cristo - Jelly Sauce



## analogkid (Jul 31, 2005)

I am looking for a nice jelly sauce to go with a Monte Cristo sandwich. 

The best I have seen so far is:
2/3 cup of a favorite jelly (currant recommended)
1 T water 
1 T half and half 
Combine jelly, water and half and half in blender. Blend until smooth.

Are there any recommendations or does this recipe look about right?

Thank you

analogkid


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Are you planning on serving this on the sandwich or on the side? I really hate when places give me sauce on side for my "grilled" sandwiches (when they give you 1000 island on the side of your rueben). You shouldn't have to pull apart a sandwich that is melted together, IMHO.

If you are spreading on the bread, then I don't think you need to thin it with anything. Some ideas for jellies and jams that I think might work well would be hot pepper, basil-black pepper, cranberry, or onion jam.


----------



## analogkid (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey Pete,

Yes, this is most commonly served on the side. And I agree with you about alot of types of dishes served with a sauce on the side. I think for this presentation, the sauce on the side probably works better for this type of dish. Also, the sandwich gets rather messy if covered with the sauce.

I like your ideas of different jams. This dish can also be presented with powdered sugar sprinkled over it and a fruit compote on the side (although I prefer to omit the powdered sugar). The sauce is meant to provide another flavor to the dish. I have had it this way and it was delicious.

I was wondering if the recipe I found looks like a nice accompanyment sauce. It should not be overpowering, and yet should add a good flavor to enhance the dish, which would explain diluting it slightly. I will try this one out and post what I have found. If there are any other ideas for this I would love try them as well.

Thank you

Analog Kid


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

We used to serve one with a side of warm Raspberry Jam, man that was good!!! (Not seedless)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I thought a Monte Cristo was a savory sandwich, usually with ham and turkey. The powdered sugar confuses me. 

Otherwise, it makes sense to serve a sweet sauce (ham with glaze or raisin sauce, sweet pickles in ham salad, etc.). I also like the idea of a savory jelly- maybe rosemary, or something with sage?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Mezz, I think you are on to something. How about a Monte Cristo dipped in a dijon mustard laced batter and served with a Rosemary Jelly. Again I, personally, would put the jelly into the sandwich and forget serving with a side of sauce.


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

I have eaten a lot of monte cristos that are made with the jellied cranberry sauce. Tasted good to me!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

for some reason i've always served these sandwiches with warm maple syrup - maybe it's a regional thing?


----------

